# Preparing a defensive knife.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I consider most knives to be tools. Yes, they can double as defensive tools, but most of my slicing is done to food, not muggers.

A week or two ago I prepared a knife for a member here. Rumor has it that the knife was designed for Marines, in fact, it has a "MIL-SPIE" abbreviation on the blade. I'm leery of these claims, I think manufacturers claim allegiance to our Military just to hawk more knives.

However, I found the identical knife in my closet and decided to make one of these for myself. The first thing I noticed upon polishing was that whatever type of steel they used, it sure is hard! And that front tanto point! Oy, vey, there is no doubt that it will pierce Kevlar!

My intended use for this folder is more along the lines of a tool that will be used in emergencies, like slicing open a seat-belt to exit a burning car. But if your job requires defensive knives, check out this model.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I can attest to Tourist’s work on blades.
It shaved the hair on my arm nicely.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I can attest to Tourist's work on blades. It shaved the hair on my arm nicely.


I thank you for the kind words. Remember you have "knife sharp" privileges.

But I do wish there were more guys getting into polishing. I often talk to Ken Schwartz, who is just about the only game in town for authentic Japanese waterstones. In our talks, he mentions moving to a better location, but sometimes days lag by with out selling a single stone. I find this odd because his stones are superior, and even his stones will wear over time, creating repeat customers. I am a proud repeat customer. Call Ken at: 209-612-2790

To demonstrate this, I took an all-stainless folder called a Pilar, and I called Ken. This knife is a very fine-grined 440C knife, and that's what it takes to get a superior edge. I told Ken I wanted to push the edge to 5.4 million grit, a level recognized as the sharpest you can push the alloy. Ken gave me some pointers.

His emulsions and pastes were true to his word. Yes, it took me over 11 hours to refine about 2.5 inches of blade steel, but now I am a proud owner of "the maximum."

I'm glad I provided RPD with a superior knife. But I also wish I would have met him as he was being deployed. Meeting young soldiers and Marines is a bittersweet experience, and I hope the defensive tool is never needed. I have begun using "Quick Release" oil on most pivots, but especially on tools for the deployed.

The blades swing open silently.


----------

